# Need Advice on $600 HTPC Build



## spyder (Jan 17, 2010)

This is my first HTPC build. I have built a couple desktop computers, but never an HTPC. It seems you guys know what you're talking about, so I figured I'd get your opinions first before ordering the parts. Anything you guys would change/recommend?

*APPROXIMATE PURCHASE DATE:* (1-2 Weeks) *BUDGET RANGE:* ($400-$600) Before Rebates

*SYSTEM USAGE FROM MOST TO LEAST IMPORTANT:* (recording TV shows, streaming Netflix/Hulu, watching DVDs, backup/ripping DVDs, maybe browsing the web)

*PARTS NOT REQUIRED:* (keyboard, mouse, monitor)

*PREFERRED WEBSITE FOR PARTS:* (Newegg) *COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:* (United States)

*PARTS PREFERENCES:* (these are the parts I have come up with after doing some research, but I would like to get some second opinions/recommendations before I buy)

*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3 AMD 785G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail $89.99

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128397
```
*Processor:* AMD Athlon II X3 435 Rana 2.9GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Processor - Retail $87.00

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103724
```
*RAM:* Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT12864BA1339 - Retail $54.99

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148194
```
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $99.99

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284
```
or
Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $84.99

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317
```
*TV Tuner:* Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 Media Center Kit Dual TV Tuner 1213 PCI-Express x1 Interface - Retail $149.99

```
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116036
```
*Video Card:* Haven't decided yet. (I believe I will have to have a video card for YPRPB component out? Otherwise I would use the HDMI out on the motherboard)

*Case/Power Supply:* Haven't decided yet. I do want an HTPC-style case, though. How many watt power supply will I need?

*OVERCLOCKING:* No

*MONITOR RESOLUTION:* (1920 x 1080, right now I'm connecting it to an old 1080i HDTV through component (YPRPB), but am eventually planning on getting a new TV with HDMI inputs)

*ADDITIONAL COMMENTS:* (I would like it to be quiet) 

I plan on adding a Blu-Ray player later on down the road. Right now I'm just going to use a spare DVD/CD Burner.

How does my build look so far? What would you change? Will the "green" hard drive work for what I am wanting it to do? 

Right now my total is $466.96 or $481.96 (depending on which hard drive I end up getting), so that leaves ~$150 for the video card + case/power supply. (shooting for around $600)

I plan on running Windows 7 Media Center.

I highlighted some of the questions I would like to get answered, hopefully that helps!

Any comments are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have a pretty similar setup to what you are describing for my HTPC.

Some thoughts:
I would spend an extra $7 and get the Phenom II 545. For your money you will get a faster clock speed, more cache and lower power consumption. The extra core probably isn't going to be that helpful in a HTPC build.

I would definitely go 4GB of RAM if you can find a way to fit it in to your budget. May be a challenge as RAM has been pricey lately. As a side note, I have had terrible luck with Crucial memory over the last 5 years or so. I used to swear by it but now I stay far away from it.

I have a WD green drive PC and it works fine. That being said, if you are planning to store HD content on your disk I would go with the Caviar black. In my system, disk IO is the biggest bottleneck when playing anything over 720p off the hard drive. The green drive is pretty quiet.

You could consider getting a VGA to component adapter rather than a video card but either choice should be fine. That being said, be aware that many PC based blu-ray codecs will only work over the hdmi port as they require HDCP. Also, if you are not going to use the on-board HDMI you could save a few dollars by going with a lower-end motherboard.

As for the power supply, it really will depend on what video card you get. Something in the neighborhood of 350-450 watts should be fine as long as you buy a quality power supply. Don't get a low end power supply. It almost never works out.

Your noise is almost completely dependent on the fans. You will probably want to consider replacing your CPU fan with a quieter one. If you are getting close to your budget then I would try it with the stock fan and if it is too noisy replace it later. Just be aware that there is a chance that you could have to take the motherboard out to replace the heatsink/fan. Either way, pay attention to the reviews on noise when you are picking out your case.

Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## MrBachelor (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say skip the video card and use the onboard HDMI unless you plan on gaming with the machine. Dont forget you will have to purchase a copy of Windows 7, unless you already have one. That will add to your budget. Newegg has a few good power supplies in the 400w range. Corsair is a very reputable name. I also agree with the RAM comment, get 2x2gb. Building is fun, good luck.


----------

